# Help with Breeder Recommendations PA Area.



## colleen o. martin (Dec 27, 2012)

I just lost my big guy, Ceasar, from bloat the day after Christmas. He was only 5 1/2 years old. Needless to say, I miss him as does my female shepard Cali. I am looking at adopting another mail shepard sometime this summer. I live in Pgh, PA. The breeder I got Ceasar from, retired from breeding. My Cali is a Katrina survivor and is about 8 yrs old. I want to take my time and find a good breeder, not too far from home. I would like to meet the dogs and breeder to find a good match for us. Any suggestions on how to do this? Thanks!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't help you with a breeder. Just wanted to say, "Welcome!" I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

you might want to search for molly graf while waiting for others that can help you much more than i can. i have seen her name pop up when people in pa ask for breeders.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a friend in pa that would be considered a hobby breeder, but defineitly breeds some top notch GSD'S check her out and contact her. vonadlerhof.com


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

My Blackthorn puppy (breeder located in VA) is by Bandit, one of Molly Graf's stud dogs at Eichenluft.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I sent you a PM Colleen


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

colleen o. martin said:


> I just lost my big guy, Ceasar, from bloat the day after Christmas. He was only 5 1/2 years old. Needless to say, I miss him as does my female shepard Cali. I am looking at adopting another mail shepard sometime this summer. I live in Pgh, PA. The breeder I got Ceasar from, retired from breeding. My Cali is a Katrina survivor and is about 8 yrs old. I want to take my time and find a good breeder, not too far from home. I would like to meet the dogs and breeder to find a good match for us. Any suggestions on how to do this? Thanks!


I'm so sorry for your loss!

You don't give too much information about what type of GSD you're looking for. If you want a nice pet and don't care about the color, I got my WGSD from a friend up in Mercersburg, PA. I've known Barb (Vantasia) for over 30 years, Linda and her DH (Sugarloaf) less. They're very knowlegable about their line and strive to produce a nice combination of healthy pups with good temperaments that are bred according to the WGSDCA conformation standard. 

Barb gave me my girl Faith and she's a fantastic dog.

Welcome to Sugarloaf Shepherds - Championship German Shepherd Dogs of White Coat Color









Faith - taken while on vacation October 2012.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Where in the Pittsburgh area do you reside? I can only think of 3 breeders here, but I am only very familiar with the one I just purchased from- Zobelhund Shepherds, east of the city. They are considered new to breeding, but import all their dogs and actually just got a new female from west german working lines. They actively participate in tracking, SAR and therapy work with their dogs. Feeds high quality dog food and raw. Very good people that know what they're talking about, as I still keep in contact with them. As of right now, they have gone on a break from breeding for a few years though.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

If you should decide that a working line dog is appropriate for your lifestyle, I can recommend Lee's (Wolfstraum on this board) lines. If you are interested in German show lines, she is very familiar with the dogs bred by a couple of others in your area and would readily send you their way. If you wish a detailed description of my experiences, I would do so in a PM.

Best of luck in your search!


----------

